# Pasok na naman



## Inglip

A friend of mine wrote on FB 'Gud morning! Hayz....pasok n nman....'

She wrote it at 6am, and the night before she was complaining that she has done 8 months of closing shift, and now an open. 

What is she saying? I think, but I don't know.

Good morning....Entered (work) already!


----------



## acyu

She might've been dragging herself to work lately thus she wrote that in FB. There's no literal translation though but the best way it can be translated is: "Good Morning! Another work day..."


----------



## Inglip

How does enter fit into it then?


----------



## acyu

pasok could mean 2 things:
1. to go to work/school
2. to enter
in the case of your friend, she's talking about the first meaning of "pasok". it really depends on how you use it in a sentence.
hope this helps!


----------



## Inglip

Oh, I did not know it could mean that. Right, makes more sense now haha. Thanks


----------



## acyu

no prob! 
should you need any help in translation, you can also PM me...


----------

